# Cofidis on Look in 2009 and 2010



## edk

The 2009 Pro bike for the Cofidis team:

View attachment 148366


----------



## Kees

Looks like we post in the same minut


----------



## edk

Yep, and this bike deserves it


----------



## Aushiker

G'day

Any more details? Press release maybe?

Andrew


----------



## maximum7

If the bike is truly Red and White, I wonder if they'll offer that as an option for us "mortals"?


----------



## edk

And this will be the complete bike for 2009... not bad is my opinion.


----------



## lemonlime

edk said:


> And this will be the complete bike for 2009... not bad is my opinion.


Thanks for the pic. I believe I have found the replacement for my 585.


----------



## T-shirt

edk, thanks for the picture. They've made a great racing paint scheme; I like it.


----------



## maximum7

Very cool indeed. 
Needs just a touch of black me thinks.....

Will this be available?


----------



## stunzeed

Oh my sickness is that color scheme awesome


----------



## NextTime

*Anyone know*

Which computer is on that bike?

Beautiful bike btw.


----------



## edk

Teampresentation Cofidis:


----------



## Guest

That is a good looking bike. I liked some of the old Cofidis Wilier frames as well, the previous frames were cool of course but a red/black/white TIME frame isn't exactly rare.


----------



## toonraid

edk - can you post the pic to me as my server blocks it on here. Thanks

I assume its the same as this pic http://www.cyclingnews.com/newsphotos.php?id=/photos/2009/news/jan09/jan09news2cofidis/DSC_0008


----------



## Guest

edk said:


> And this will be the complete bike for 2009... not bad is my opinion.


WOW!

What make is that????


----------



## T-shirt

toonraid,

The picture is the same.


----------



## il sogno

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aushiker

toomanybikes said:


> WOW!
> 
> What make is that????


Ahh, Look  

Andrew


----------



## maximum7

> What make is that????





> Ahh, Look



He probably meant model. 595 me thinks?


----------



## Aushiker

maximum7 said:


> He probably meant model. 595 me thinks?


Probably. I just couldn't resist 

Andrew


----------



## kretzel

that color scheme is HOT. i mean super, wicked, fabulously hot. 

glad to see Cofidis are putting proper components on it as well although Fulcrum wheels are not my first choice. but I'm nitpicking.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

Interesting.......Pro Team using Chorus instead of SR.


----------



## toonraid

You must have great eyes coz I can't tell if its Chrous/Record or SR. But I would not be surprised if some used Record as opposed to SR as Record would probably fair better in a crash. Apparently Campagnolo will still be using the old 10 speed record for sponsoring Continental level cyclists in 2009.


----------



## Corndog

It's Record, not Chorus. The rear der cage is carbon, but not the all black color scheme of the SR.


----------



## shapeofthings

sorry to resurrect this this thread, but does anyone know if the Cofidis color scheme is being sold or is just custom? 
I was drooling over a 595 at a shop today. If only I had a steady income....


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

You are correct, but I swear the earlier pic had the Cofidis team bike equipped with silver brake calipers (Chorus).


----------



## j.knight

The Cofidis team paint bikes will be available limited edition by special order only. If you want one Call your dealer soon.


----------



## toonraid

Wonder why Confidis are not using the Ultra!


----------



## shapeofthings

*Maybe some ride the ultra*

perhaps some ride the ultra. Can also imagine that if you are doing 100+ miles a day, you might want something a little more forgiving. 
I have never had the pleasure to ride a look, so I can't really say how much of a difference there is between the caffeinated and decaffeinated version of the 595.


----------



## fitnerd

Is that an FSA stem?


----------



## audiojan

I think that most of Cofidis will be on the 595 Origin, but you may have some of the more powerful/explosive riders will be on the Ultra (Leonardo Duque and Alexandre Usov for exampe).

I did try both and there's a suprisingly small difference between the two. The Origin is definately not a wet noodle, but rather stiff (comparing to my Colnago ExP) yet comfortable. The Ultra does have a small amount of additional stiffness, but unless you're a strong sprinter, that small additional stiffness with a small loss of comfort is just not worth it.


----------



## audiojan

fitnerd said:


> Is that an FSA stem?


Yes.

https://www.equipe-cofidis.com/image/photo_nor/2009-01-19-StAygulf4981.jpg


----------



## toonraid

audiojan said:


> The Origin is definately not a wet noodle, but rather stiff (comparing to my Colnago ExP) yet comfortable.


Would appretiate a detailed comparison between the 595 and EXP.


----------



## audiojan

toonraid said:


> Would appretiate a detailed comparison between the 595 and EXP.


Based upon my experience of the two bikes (595 Origin and Colnago Extreme Power, I own both), I would say that the Look actually is a bit more comfortable (vibrationdampening primarily). In terms of stiffness, I really don't think I give up anything when riding the 595 compared to the ExP. They do feel different though, where the ExP feels more immediate when delivering power, better acceleration, yet the 595 feels like I can deliver the same power longer, if that makes sense... kind the difference between a sports car (the Colnago) and an powerful family car (the Look). I would pick the Colnago for a shorter race with more accelerations (so a wide open crit for example) and the Look when it comes to distance over a varying terrain.

In terms of weight the Look is definately lighter. I can't comment on climbing yet with the Look... just nothing around me to test it out. Did climb Mt. Ventoux last year on the Colnago and the stiffness does make it climb excellent (I'm a decent climber). I would think that the Look would be at least as good (and probably better since it does have a weight advantage). Also the front end does feel more connected with the Look so I would expect it to decend better than the Colnago (although in my case, that would be less bad than what I can with the Colnago).

Build quality of the two is excellent; Colnago might have a very slightly edge (the ExP have a superb paintjob, whereas my Look is the nude black, so it's kind of difficult to judge).

I could seriously live with either one (yet I choose to live with both).


----------



## toonraid

I read a group review in a mag last year which included both frames - one by one they were dropped till it came down to Look and EXP and in the end they said EXP was the winner without providing a proper reason - I later found out that they had crashed the EXP during the test and wondered if that had any bearing on the outcome (out of guilt)!

Thanks for the unbiased review.


----------



## utahphunk

toomanybikes said:


> WOW!
> 
> What make is that????


For those of you who missed it, he was probably making a joke about LOOK being printed in gigantic letters on every frame tube plus the forks.

I laughed.


----------



## T-shirt

Team site  

.....


----------



## maximum7

Being new to cycling and not knowing the Pro riders very well, I kinda liked Thor Hushovd and will miss seeing him on a Look. 
Are there any stand out riders for Cofidis that we can watch for?


----------



## Guest

maximum7 said:


> Being new to cycling and not knowing the Pro riders very well, I kinda liked Thor Hushovd and will miss seeing him on a Look.
> Are there any stand out riders for Cofidis that we can watch for?


That's a good question, they lost several of their bigger names over the offseason. Moncoutie, Auge and several others are quality riders but I don't think they have any really big names right now. Could be a great opportunity for some young riders though.


----------



## cpark

Are they sponsored by both Mavic and Fulcrum?
I see some pictues with both wheels.
It's a hot color scheme, I love it.


----------



## maximum7

Ok, so I'm watching the Tour of CA, and haven't seen one Look bike or Cofidis rider. Not that you can see much anyway. Is this what's in store for us Look fans?? One of the most storied bikes of the peloton ridden by a "where / who are they" team"? 
I think I'll drive down there, and get in front of a camera, and hold my bike up...


----------



## edk

cpark said:


> Are they sponsored by both Mavic and Fulcrum?
> I see some pictues with both wheels.
> It's a hot color scheme, I love it.


On the road Fulcrum is wheel sponsor, the track team uses Mavic.


----------



## Aushiker

G'day

I don't think they are competing in the Tour of CA.

Andrew


----------



## audiojan

You're absolutely correct. Cofidis is not racing in ToC...

Here's the list of all the riders that do compete:
http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/race-live/riders-list.html


----------



## maximum7

> You're absolutely correct. Cofidis is not racing in ToC...


Well with the weather the way it is, I don't blame them...lol
I wonder why they didn't. 
At least my man Thor took yesterdays stage!


----------

